# Waltham Pocket Watch Help



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there I visited my local car boot where I brought a box from a house clearance and inside was this Waltham I've opened up and inside is on the working parts is A W W . Co under is Waltham mass

With the numbers 12168777 can't seem to find any info on it , I know nothing about pocket watches

Any help would be great


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Type your serial number into this site for Waltham info:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

David fishwick said:


> Hi there I visited my local car boot where I brought a box from a house clearance and inside was this Waltham I've opened up and inside is on the working parts is A W W . Co under is Waltham mass
> 
> With the numbers 12168777 can't seem to find any info on it , I know nothing about pocket watches
> 
> Any help would be great


Hi, Dave , and :welcome: to :rltb: Nice to see someone who has acquired a respectable brand. AWWC stands for the American Waltham Watch Company. (Mass refers to Massecheusets)12,168,777 dates your watch to 1903-1904. Some pics would be good. What type of case is it? Is it open face, half hunter or full hunter. Is the case nickel, silver, gold filled, or solid gold? Some more details will be necessary before we can progress...does the movement of yours look like this?


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you 1899 as a date in the info , not bad for a box I paid Â£5 for


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

It's got a case with the wind up bit at the 3oclock position , on the rear it has 2 open lids before you see the workings , will post pic tommorrow


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

The case seems gold but not sure as inside is darker in colour the case has a leaf design on it and iside has a Windsor B W C co logo Mark


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

The watch itself has no hands and glass which is the only problem , any idea what value I'm looking at ? I want to keep it as really like the idea of a collection of them on display


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's one of mine:-

http://i685.photobucket.com/albums/...bums/vv211/clicktick/1883waltham007.jpg[/IMG]

Mike


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like the first pic but with out the jewel writing , the pattern on the moving part is a leaf in the middle and small hearts round the edge


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

David fishwick said:


> Looks like the first pic but with out the jewel writing , the pattern on the moving part is a leaf in the middle and small hearts round the edge


Some pics would be helpful....................


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> David fishwick said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the first pic but with out the jewel writing , the pattern on the moving part is a leaf in the middle and small hearts round the edge
> ...


Will load some up tomorrow , thank you for your help


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

How do u add photos on here


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6420/1001572t.th.jpg' alt='1001572t.th.jpg'>


----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## David fishwick (Jan 28, 2012)

What do you think off it then


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a lovely looking piece...that's for sure. However, the bow from the crown is missing, and although all the engraving and damasceening on the movement is beautiful, I can't make out any info on the movement due to reflections. Is there a jewel count?

(7, 15, 17 etc) As I can't see any jewels on the escape wheel, 4th, 3rd and centre wheel, I'm assuming it's a 7 jewel movement (just the balance, roller jewel and pallets) Some pics of the insides of the case back and curvette (dust cover) would be good to determine whether the case is solid gold, or gold filled. Does it have the initials ALD and Sun, Moon or Star on it anywhere?


----------

